# R34 GTT Boot Brace, is it standard?



## law999 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if the boot brace circled in red come standard with all R34 GTT?

My 2001 GTT doesn't have them

Regards


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Yes they are oem.
probably removed by the previous owner


----------



## law999 (Jun 9, 2020)

Many thanks. 

Struggling to find them on the Internet to buy


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Good luck finding them


----------



## 95 V-Spec (Aug 25, 2020)

Giò said:


> Good luck finding them


Luck has arrived... they are currently made to order by nissan: 74844-98U00 and 74845-98U00


----------

